# Iconic Dubai projects win global award



## DarkBlueBoss

Iconic Dubai projects win global award 

Staff Report 

Dubai : The Corporate Office, Dubai Government, and property developer Nakheel have won global recognition for The Palm and The World.










Mahmoud Saleh, Secretary-General of The Corporate Office, recently accepted the International State construction award from Pietro Lunardi, Italian Minister of Public Works.

The recognition comes from Samoter, the International Exhibition of Earth-Moving, Site and Building Industry Machinery, for the bold design and innovative architectural vision of the future.

"Such an international achievement, highlighting the dynamism of Dubai, enables us to convey to the international audience the exceptional speed of development and unparalleled dynamism currently taking place in the UAE," Saleh said.

"As a country we have a clear vision of expansion, and we are uniquely positioned to execute this vision with clarity and speed." Sultan Ahmad Bin Sulayem, executive chairman of Nakheel, said: "It is fantastic that Nakheel is being recognised for its iconic developments, by a global audience, and on such a prominent international platform.

"Never before have projects of this magnitude been imagined, let alone undertaken." He said the award affirms Nakheel's status as a global player, and reflects its ability to not only imagine but also to translate these mega promises into reality.

THE PALM, JUMEIRAH
Sand reclamation reaches 100%

The first stages of development for The Palm, Jumeirah are now complete. Sand reclamation has reached 100 per cent, and construction of both the support infrastructure and the exclusive villas is underway.
Sand reclamation on The World has already surpassed the 50 per cent mark.
Once the projects are complete they are expected to be visible from the moon


----------



## Dubai-Lover

from up there it looks awesome
no doubt

but they didn't mark the creek expansion because business bay is not a nakheel project :bash:


----------



## Lucas RBD




----------



## Lucas RBD




----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Did the tower in the middle win the award?


----------

